# I don't think my XD magazine loader is working right. Help?



## SA-XD (Jun 19, 2009)

The loader I got that came with my XD is very tight on the magazine. I was reading the manual and it made it sound like the spring of the magazine should be able to push the loader back up but I have to manually push mine back up. It is easier not to even use the loader and just do it by hand. Now, my gun is brand new as of last Friday so do you think that is why? Will it loosen up over time? Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the factory loader is garbage. Either load it by hand like a man, or get an uplula.:mrgreen::numbchuck:


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I think the factory loader is garbage. Either load it by hand like a man, or get an uplula.:mrgreen::numbchuck:


Ditto that. Uplula is the way to go!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the same outfit and my loader is too tight as well. Both the holster and the mag holster supplied had adjustment screws for tight fit. I'm not near my gun now so I don't remember whether the loader had the same adjustment. Anyway, even if the XD loader worked, the Uplula is way better. 

BeefyBeefo, picture me trying to shove round 11 & 12 in when the spring gets really compressed. Scattered 3 or 4 across the mancave floor before figuring out the loader.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I think the factory loader is garbage. Either load it by hand like a man, or get an uplula.:mrgreen::numbchuck:


I'm gonna have to agree with this one. Sore thumbs build character! :numbchuck:

(Once in a while my hands do get sore...and on those days I just load my high-caps to 10 :smt023)


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

After reading this thread I purchased the *UpLula*. That thing is all its cracked up to be. Loads my 9mm mags in seconds. I have several 45acp single stack mags and a couple of them are near impossible to load. The *UpLula* loads them with no trouble.

:smt023:smt023

Barry


----------



## CMfromIL (Jul 15, 2009)

It takes me twice as long to load my mags with the factory loader thing, so I just do it by hand. Maybe if I were 85 w/arthritis I'd give it another go. But I'm not, so I'll just do it by hand. 15 rounds are no problem.


----------

